# Skilled R/C plane pilot



## Ken N Tx (Feb 18, 2015)

I would crash on the first take off and be out a lot of $$$$$$ !!!!!!
.


----------



## oldman (Feb 19, 2015)

Very skillful that's for sure. I wonder if United would hire him? Probably not, but the guys at U.S. Air may be interested. All kidding aside, my son was involved in R/C Cars when he was younger. He had me running all over the county for parts. No internet back then, so he would call around to hobby shops and the like to find parts to build his own car. After he found what he needed he would recruit me to take him to get his parts. I wanted to encourage his engineering ability, so I was an easy target. Today, he builds and maintains computers for the state and also does IT work on the side for his own enjoyment and makes extra money.


----------

